# rhom pooping out white stuff



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

my 2" rhom just pooped out something white and bloody. it is to big to be poop and also it is white. is it a baby or is it the diet i am feeding it. has this happened to anybody else. please help fast.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Does the fish have a loss of appetite? Is the poop long, white and stringy? If it is, it could be a sign of internal parasites (hexamita). Treatment is usually with metronidazole (Hexamit, Flagyl, and SeaChem makes metro in crystal powdered form). You need to elevate the temp and soak the food in it for it to be effective. Addition of metro to the water might help if the fish won't eat.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

If your fish seems other wise fine than feeding it too much fatty crappy food could be the case...lay off the feeder for a wile if this is the case.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

the poop was just about an 1" long and i cant tell if it is stringy. it is all curled up


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

he has not lost his appetite. in fact he is eating more than normal.i feed them a diet of pellets,marine supreme and krill and yesterday i started beefheart. and now i noticed one of my reds has the same thing. and my measurements were wrong. the poop is about the same length as normal poop.that makes me think it is not an internal parasites.


----------

